
Show HN: Dynamically resizable Docker Swarm cluster - rcarmo
https://github.com/rcarmo/azure-docker-swarm-cluster
======
rcarmo
OP here. I was playing around with Docker Swarm and wanted to build a reusable
template for batch processing jobs that let me just resize a scaleset (a VM
"pool" in Azure, if you will) to add more workers, and this is the result.

Should be immediately useful for many people (I have half a mind to set up a
Blender render cluster using this)

~~~
alauda
The idea of Swarm is the cluster works like one single virtual host. In that
case, checkout hyper.sh. You don't care about the cluster thing at all in it,
because their entire cloud works like one host.

~~~
rcarmo
Erm. I don't get that comment.

Anyway, You can't ordinarily add compute resources to a swarm automatically,
which was kind of my point with this.

